# Как делаются баяны



## kep (19 Июл 2013)

Как делаются баяны


----------



## oleg45120 (19 Июл 2013)

Кто чо думает по поводу статьи?


----------



## sedovmika (19 Июл 2013)

Думаю что это фабрика Гусарова, молодцы что продолжают делать инструменты. Юпитеры - это лучшее что есть из баянов. Конечно есть топовые итальянские модели, но Юпитер удачен по конструкции, надежен и приспособлен к массовому, хотя и не серийному производству. Цельная планка очень хорошо себя зарекомендовала, и при качественном изготовлении лучше планочных инструментов (по отзывчивости, ответу, мощности звука, динамическому диапазону). Мечтаю такой купить со временем.


----------



## Vladimir Zh (19 Июл 2013)

__Процесс подготовки одного профессионала занимает как минимум 2-3 года__
Ха, ДЭвушка, которая написала это, видать, большой оптимист!

__Принимая в расчет стоимость аренды помещения, производство лучше организовывать где-нибудь в провинции, а может и за пределами нашей необъятной Родины__
Тоже очень спорное суждение. Сразу вопрос: а мастера туда поедут? В Михайловском (около Асбеста) г. В.Зимин уже более десяти лет пытается наладить производство баянов. И при наличии хорошего станочного парка своих инструментов чегой-то не видно.

__Кстати, аккордеон - это младший брат баяна, а не наоборот, как многие думают__
Ну а это суждение вообще ниже плинтуса!


----------



## Юрио (19 Июл 2013)

Хорошая статейка. 2-3 года и ты рабочий завода по производству аккордеон-баян Ахах 35. тысяч..((


----------

